# Little Green Engine Pics. Identify?



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Found this cute little guy buried in a box at the train shop for 20 bucks. Thought I would post up some pics for you.
















image sharing


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Identified*

It's an Alco FA-2. The stamping in the fuel tank identifies it as a later Model Power model. If it runs, it was probably worth $20 - or if you're an Alco or Southern fan it could always be scenery

http://www.spookshow.net/loco/yugofa2.html


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

GNfan said:


> It's an Alco FA-2. The stamping in the fuel tank identifies it as a later Model Power model. If it runs, it was probably worth $20 - or if you're an Alco or Southern fan it could always be scenery
> 
> http://www.spookshow.net/loco/yugofa2.html



It runs great. Love this little guy.


----------

